# Apparently, bugging the car is a 'dirty trick'



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

According to this anyway.

Marilyn stowe Salting away cash, spying spouse and moving abroad: top divorce lawyer dirtiest divorce tricks | Mail Online


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Robsia said:


> According to this anyway.
> 
> Marilyn stowe Salting away cash, spying spouse and moving abroad: top divorce lawyer dirtiest divorce tricks | Mail Online


For all their moral rectitude, the Mail have an odd relationship with infidelity; having said that it is written by scare mongering ill informed, opinionated idiots.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

The mail loves infidelity because it makes them money, and then there is the general pervasive acceptance of others who cheat , so long as it isn't their own partner doing it.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

#10 is more dangerous than one would think. It left me completely powerless.


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I fall under category 5  ... But then only 1% of the maxed out card was spent on moi. The rest was very much on his son, especially air tickets to visit his aging grandpa whom his father didn't bother to get in touch with in the last 4 months.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

Some of these should be a divorce to do list when you find out your spouse is cheating.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 22, 2012)

There was a case in Rome a few weeks ago when the husband told 2 thugs to follow OM's car and when he parked in an underground car park in the shopping centre they tried to put a GPS device under his car.

The security cameras picked this suspicious activity and the police arested them thinking they were terorists.

They also fitted it under a wrong car.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

I didn't clic the link even but - regarding snooping on cheaters in general - I admit VARs, GPSs, etc are dirty tricks.
SO WHAT?

When you re being cheated and lied you protect yourself, you find the truth. You cath the liar. They are already playing dirty! WTF!


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

In a contest of which is dirtier - cheating or spying, I think cheating wins, hands down.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

My WS got ticked when he thought I had been into his phone and nt it is glued to him 24/7. If he ever found a VAR or GPS I can only imagine the anger much less the key logger. 

It may be dirty, but being a lying cheater is even worse.


----------

